# ImportError: No module named globalhotkeys



## inurneck (May 4, 2012)

I think this belongs here. If it doesn't, feel free to move it where it belongs.

I am trying to get guake to work with freebsd FreeBSD. I have done this once before, but I either don't remember how I fixed this error or for some reason I didn't get it last time. Does anyone know what python module I need to install to get globalhotkeys and where it is in the ports tree? 

I'd love to get guake working again. To me at least it's a must have. Thanks.


```
[mike@core ~]$ guake
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/guake/guake.py", line 40, in <module>
    import globalhotkeys
ImportError: No module named globalhotkeys
[mike@core ~]$
```

My google efforts have been exhausted on the above. I'm just getting irrelevant topics.


----------



## Dereckson (May 14, 2012)

Hi,

You can have a look to this port:
https://bitbucket.org/dereckson/freebsd-ports/src/05900fe66d33/x11/guake/

A Guake developer also converted my notes on FreeBSD compilation into a wiki page for the requirements:
http://guake.org/wiki/GuakeOnFreeBSD

I didn't commit this port as I'm not sure it deinstalls the gconf schema properly and I don't have a correct testing environment to do thorough checks.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2012)

You might want to try games/ezquake. I know that one works.


----------



## Dereckson (May 15, 2012)

SirDice: guake isn't a Quake client, it's a dropdown terminal like the Quake one, to be able to always have a handy shell just pressing Â².


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2012)

Ah.. D'oh... I just use a hotkey assigned to x11/rxvt-unicode.


----------



## Dereckson (May 16, 2012)

There is still a difference: the hotkey doesn't launch a new terminal or hide/restore it but roll the terminal down or up. It's then anchored at the top of the screen.

You'll find screenshots on http://projects.comum.org/guake/screenshots. For Yakuake, the equivalent for KDE, you'll find a screenshot elsewhere on our forum: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=52543&postcount=34


----------

